# Big Morel growing in a basement!?!?



## i fish

Was found yesterday in Athens county. It was growing along the darkest wall of a room with no windows, out of the corner where a 1930's era concrete floor meets a1900's era interior brick wall. I made this crappy video:






It's like this damned mushroom has a life of it's own that is trying with all it's juju might to not be seen. Tried taking pics with my cousins phone, but they always came out blurry. I went home and got the camera, but, every time I took a pic or video, the camera said it was in an unknown format. Swapped out SD cards, and the new one said it was full. Thought about it a while and took out sd card to use internal memory. Got 13 pics on it before full, but, I can't find the usb cord to get them on the computer. Tried another sd card that worked, but only could get video. I even had trouble getting the video on the net, lol.


----------



## the shroominator

CRAZY! I wonder if an old dead morel hunters spirit is haunting the place. He can come to my basement too! Lol


----------



## morelsandmanners

To think I have been looking under trees my whole life? They truly are a mysterious fungus. Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## trufflehunter

I throw my morel soaking water in the flower bed near the base of the house. Always hoping to have a flowerbed full of morels someday! Maybe that actually happened here?


----------



## bri

I've been out since noon today, I found 11 browns. Walked about 6,000 miles too! I'm in Stark county close to Summit. Anybody have any better luck today?


----------

